# فيديو حصرى لأدق ماكينة تعبئة اكياس مياه مقطرة طبية(للمضادات الحيوية) من انتاج الحرية



## الحرية تك (13 مارس 2014)

الحرية تك / نحن الوحيدون فى الشرق الاوسط لدينا العديد من وسائل تطوير ماكينة التعبئة والتغليف .
تعد شركةالحرية تك من الشركات الرائدة في صناعة الات التعبئة والتغليف الوزنية والحجمية
وخطوط الانتاج ذلك لاسبقيتها في هذا المجال
تعتمد الشركة في انتاجها على مواكبة جميع التطورا ت العالمية الميكانيكية والكهربائية في ثورة عالم التعبئة والتغليف
مما ساعدها على الانتشار في اكثر من بلد عربي بالاضافة الى شمال افريقيا واوربا الشرقية مع التاكيد على ان سياسة الشركة كانت تعتمد منذ نشاتها على سهولة التواصل مع المستثمرين والتي تسمى (خدمة مابعد البيع)
هذا الامر الذي جعل مصداقية الشركة لدى اغلبية المستثمرين في المرتبة الاولى
كما أنها تعتمد في تسويقها على تسهيل أمور الدفع لتكلفة اللآلات وذلك عن طريق تصنيع آلات منخفضة التكلفة بمواصفات قياسية عالمية​
نشاط الشركة /
- تصنيع ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف رأسية وافقية
- صيانة خطوط انتاج
- تركيب دوائر فوتوسيل
- تصميم لوحات التحكم
- تصميم خطوط انتاج مياة معدنية وعصائر
- تطوير خطوط الانتاج
- تصنيع سيور انتاج والروافع
- تصنيع تنكات استانلس والبلندرات والمقلبات​ 
لو عايز تعمل مشروع صغير او عايز تكبر مشروعك او تطورة باقل الاسعار مع الحرية تك
لدينا جميع الاسعار التى تناسبك​ 
واليكم نبذة عن أحدث الماكينات الآخرى من شركة الحرية تك :​ 
· ماكينات تعبئةبودرة (بهارات - دقيق – مساحيق غسيل …..ألخ(
· ماكينات تعبئة بقوليات رأسى (بقوليات – سكر – أرز – مكرونة …..ألخ(
· ماكينات تعبئة سوائل .
· ماكينات تعبئة بودرات ( نصف اوووماتيك – اووتوماتيك )
· ماكينة تعبئة سوائل لزجة
· خطوط مياه معدنية كاملة .
· مجفف (فاكهة – خضار – أخشاب …..ألخ(
· قلاب بودرة (بودرة او حبوب(
· بلندر - ميكسر - قلاب لجميع انواع الحبوب والبودر
· نفق بسطرة بجميع الاحجام
· ماكينة تغليف شنط وصناديق بالاسترتش
· ماكينة شرنك بالبخار
· مقلبات سوائل سعات مختلفة من 100 كيلو حتى 20
· ماكينة لوليتا اشكال من شركة الحرية تك
· ميكسر - قلاب - بلندر لجميع انواع الحبوب والبودر​*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]- وفيما يلى مواصفات احدى ماكينات شركتنا (ماكينة تعبئة أكياس لوليتا ) :-[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]( مصنعة طبقا لماكينة تعبئة انجليزي)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]جميع الاجزاء الملامسة للمنتج مصنعه من الاستنليس .[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]جميع مكونات الماكينة صناعة ألماني أو ايطالى.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]فك اللحام مصنوع من خامة صلب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]k[/FONT][FONT=&quot]100 مطلي تيفلون لضمان خروج منتج عالي الجودة و المظهر.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]رولات سحب لسحب الرول.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]سكينة القطع مصنوعة من صلب هواء تتم عمليه تصنيعها بالليزر.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]الماكينة تعمل بنظام البستم بمب موصف ( طبقا للبساتم الإيطالية).[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]فوتوسيل الماكينة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]SICK[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المانى او [/FONT][FONT=&quot]infra[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إيطالي .[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]سرعة الماكينة 1 نزل 25 : 30 كيس / الدقيقة[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]يتم التحكم في كميه السائل المعباه داخل الكيس عن طريق البستم بمب.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]الماكينة تحتوي علي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]P.L.C[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للتحكم الدقيق في الماكينة [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
·[FONT=&quot]تحتوي الماكينة علي نظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]alarm system[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]​

·[FONT=&quot]في قرب نفاذ المنتج من التنك تعطي الماكينة سارينة . [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
·[FONT=&quot]تنك سعة 30 لتر.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]لوحة التحكم حاصلة على علامة ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CE[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Inverter LG[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للتحكم في سرعة الماكينة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و- اللوحة مزوده بوحدة تحمي المحرك و الماكينة في حاله انعكاس احد الاوجهه . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ضمان الماكينة عام واحد [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]د-يخضع الخط لأعلي درجات الحماية و الوقاية الخاصة لحماية الأفراد و المهمات الكهربائية و الميكانيكية الملحقة بالماكينة : [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أ – تم تصميم دوائر التحكم بحيث انه في حاله انقطاع الكهرباء و عودته لا تتم إلا في حاله إعادة التشغيل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ب – اللوحة الكهربائية مزوده بقواطع كهربائية تحمي الدائرة الكهربائية في حاله حدوث القصر [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ج- اللوحة الكهربائية مزوده ب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]over load[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ضد زيادة الأحمال لحماية المحركات الموجودة بالماكينة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]د – اللوحة مزوده بوحدات حماية ضد زيادة الجهد و انخفاضه . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ه – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللوحة مزوده بوحدة تحكمي الدائرة في حاله حدوث غياب لأحد الاوجهه المغذية للوحه الكهربائية .[/FONT][/FONT]​
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
ولمشاهدة هذه الماكينة زوروا هذا الرابط

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i9YRE6iiGc

وللاتصال بنا​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​​​[FONT=&quot]
الموقع الالكترونى : https://www.elhoryatech.com[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
عنوان الشركة والمقر الرئيسى للشركة 

جمهورية مصر العربية 


عنوان المصنع : العاشر من رمضان - مجمع تبارك الصناعى قطعة 58 امام مجاورة 45


عنوان الادارة : العاشر من رمضان - مساكن عثمان امام مجاورة 45


المدير العام : 87 200 84 0101


لارسال رسالة عبر البريد الالكترونى 


مدير المبيعات : [email protected]


الموقع الالكترونى : https://www.elhoryatech.com

زورو صفحتنا على الفيسبوك


www.facebook.com/elhoryatech


مدير التسويق: ا/ نور سيف​
[/FONT][/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​​[/FONT]​*</B>


----------

